# Jakub Józef Orliński – Vivaldi: Stabat Mater (Official Trailer)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Orliński is a favorite countertenor of mine. I own most of his recordings, and his Warner Classics videos and other YouTube videos are good.

I have no idea what to make of this Trailer (posted recently on Warner Classics official YouTube channel). Good music, good vocals, good cinematography .... but plot and concept are just WEIRD! Makes me say:
"Uh .... yeah"
"WTF?"
"I don't get it"








> Jakub Józef Orliński stars in Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, a film that transforms the timeless baroque masterpiece into a striking cinematic discovery. Coming in 2022.


----------

